# Office for iPad establishes the tablet as a true PC



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft's announcement that it's bringing Office to the iPad is a game changer. Naysayers have belittled the tablet as a toy or a content consumption gadget since it launched. The argument has always been shaky, but with the world's most popular productivity suite now available for the iPad, you can no longer deny that the tablet is, in fact, just an evolution of the personal computer.

The debate is partially semantic. Diehards will tell you "PC" refers only to a traditional Wintel computer. But most of us extend the term to encompass Mac OS X, Linux, and Chrome OS, as well, and the defining characteristics have more to do with how we use them.

For the vast majority of businesses and consumers, the primary activities on a PC boil down to email, social networking, Web surfing, and producing contentlike Word docs, Excel spreadsheets, and PowerPoint presentations. There are still certain industries and specific applications that require a given platform or operating system, but for 80-plus percent of users a tablet like the iPad can do the job.

Read More


----------

